# Blueberry DB



## chasemandingo (Apr 4, 2014)

Gonna do a three gallon batch of straight blueberry dragons blood. Will be modifying the recipe a bit lol.

Recipe is as follows

Per 3 Gallon batch:

9 lbs frozen blueberries (Haven't decided between regular or wild, maybe you guys could give me some input on this one.)

3 bananas

2 cans Welch's white grape juice concentrate

Yeast nutrient and energizer

pectic enzyme

3 tsp tartaric acid

untoasted american oak 

tannin estate and tannin riche extra 

Lavlin 71B-1122 

Start by thawing blueberries in fridge over night. Add to nylon mesh bag with bananas and place in primary along with concentrate. Prepare untoasted oak as per instructions and add to a nylon stocking or equivalent and add to primary. Heat one gallon water to boil on stove and add 3 lbs of sugar. Add this to primary and stir. Smash all the berries and bananas in the bag and once must reaches room temp. add in the pectic enzyme and stir. Work the bag some more so the berries are thoroughly exposed to the enzyme and let sit for a few hours. Next, pull bag from primary and squeeze as dry as possible. Top up primary to full three gallons and add bag back in. Let stand until total exposure time of enzyme hits 12 hours. Check SG and adjust to 1.09 and add nutrients, energizer and acid. Since boiling water was used no campden will be added until secondary. Pitch yeast starter and wait. Sqeeze bag and stir must daily. When dry rack to secondary and add 3 campden tablets, enough sorbate to stablize and 1/2 tsp of tannin estate. Wait one week at which point a good layer of lees should exist and rack to another clean carboy and add 1/3th tsp. of tannin riche extra per instructions and top up with blueberry wine. After a month rack again and back sweeten to 1.01 at which point one could add lemon juice to taste (just remember to keep f.g. at 1.01). Add super kleer and wait a week. Rack off lees and let sit one more week at which point one can run the wine through a fliter and bottle. I would also recomend to add 1/8th tsp. of ascorbic acid per gallon just before bottling and keeping the sulfite levels up with more campden tablets as necessary.

Any comments or recomendations?


----------



## dangerdave (Apr 4, 2014)

Sounds good, chase. Let 'er rip!


----------



## olusteebus (Apr 5, 2014)

Sounds interesting. I was told by an older wine maker that one of the best fruit wines you can make is blueberry. I have never had much blueberry and that I have had was too sweet. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Hunt (May 11, 2014)

How did this work out? Have you tried it yet


----------



## chasemandingo (May 12, 2014)

I have not had time to try this one out yet. Have been making too much skeeter pee lol. I will try soon and let everyone know. I might pull back on the blueberry's to 2# in order to save money lol.


----------



## chris400 (May 12, 2014)

have a blueberry going to the carboy wensday and it taste ok like it is right now with a little age and some clearing it will be pretty good and i figure after back sweetening it will be at 10% abv i did this batch DB style. It did ferment for about 10 days before it got to 1.000


----------



## Hunt (May 13, 2014)

I'm looking forward to hearing how it comes out. I'd like to try it once the price of blueberries goes down.


----------



## blackspanish777 (May 13, 2014)

Please keep us posted with photos. I am curious how it is going to turn out.


----------



## chris400 (May 22, 2014)

the blueberry is in the 6 gallon carboy now and has cleared niceley with sparklelloid .....has a great flavor and i dunno if i will even back sweetin at all ...depends on what the boss lady wants


----------

